# no puedo entrar como usuario en gnome

## gorr

hola ,   mi problema es  que  tras instalar gentoo  las X  gnome y gdm ,   al loguearme como usuario me dice que no tengo Xclient, hago start x como root y arranca gnome  , pero si lo hago como usuario no , he leido muchos posts  sobre este problema pero no encuentro la solucion en ninguno.si alguien puede echarme un cable lo agradeceria mucho , gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## agdg

Postear el error completo es imprescindible para saber que está ocurriendo. No seas escueto en tus reportes de error.

En cualquier caso, el error Xclient me suena al script de inicio de gdm. En /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession se enlaza a $HOME/.Xclients, que es un script donde se guardan preferencias del usuario y que se ejecutan antes de lanzar la sesión. Tal vez haya algún problema con él, hecha un vistazo al script, verifica que tiene permisos de ejecución (chmod +x) y si sigue sin funcionar, prueba a eliminarlo.

Si sigues con problemas, postea el error lo más completo posible.

----------

## papu

 *gorr wrote:*   

> hola ,   mi problema es  que  tras instalar gentoo  las X  gnome y gdm ,   al loguearme como usuario me dice que no tengo Xclient, hago start x como root y arranca gnome  , pero si lo hago como usuario no , he leido muchos posts  sobre este problema pero no encuentro la solucion en ninguno.si alguien puede echarme un cable lo agradeceria mucho , gracias 

 

creo me pasaba algo parecido a mi sino recuerdo mal, al logearte escoje gnome en las opciones que hay abajo a la izquierda, en mi caso me daba el mismo error de la anterior instalacion de kde que estaba puesta por defecto y obviamente ya no existia. Quizás no sea eso lo que te pasa.

creo que eso te servirá.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## esteban_conde

Puede ser que al crear el usuario no se creara su directorio correspondiente en /home/, ademas de eso ayuda copiar desde /etc/skel los archivos ocultos que alli existen al directorio creado.

----------

